# Upgrading UAD Plugins ?



## synthpunk (Sep 1, 2015)

I have some coupons to use up and was curious to get some opinions on upgrading UAD legacy plugins,

Do you think the UAD Fairchild Collection or the Teletronix LA2A Collection is more of a improvement/useful than its original legacy versions ?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 1, 2015)

That's a tough call. The LA2a is probably useful for more stuff but when the Fairchild fits, it REALLY fits.

I just did the music for the special features for the DVD "Love And Mercy" about Brian Wilson and the Beach Boys, and I had to do Beach Boys sounding tracks, and I used the Fairchild like crazy and IMHO it just nailed it.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 2, 2015)

There are very real improvements between the legacy and new versions of the Fairchild, 1176, and LA-2. The problem, at least for me, is that they are not necessarily audible. You need a pretty good room, and a pretty good monitoring system to really take advantage.

My experience, the newer versions react differently to the incoming audio. Of the three the one I am most familiar with is the 1176, having used, and repaired way too many of them way back when. To me, when the system is up to snuff, the updated 1176 behaves more like I would have liked all my 1176s to behave. And even in my modest (read desperately need new monitors<G>) I can sense/hear a difference, and I do like the update. 

So far the difference has not be great enough that I've upgraded, but I expect that after I upgrade my monitors I will. For now I need to be saving my pennies for those new monitors.

All that said, if I had coupons that were going to expire, and I didn't need anything else I'd get them.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 2, 2015)

I upgraded the Pultec to Collection right off.

Leaning Fairchild next, but going to play with the LA2A collection demo tonight.

The upgrades only are costing me $24, and $49 seeing there on sale and with the coupons I have.


----------

